# End grain sealer



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

My son brought me a half dozen fresh cut maple rounds. They are about 10 to 12 inches across and 6 inches thick. I was thinking of using glue (titebond iii) to seal the end grain. Anybody used glue to seal end grain during drying?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't necessarily have to be titebond III, even school glue would seal the end. Anything that would penetrate into the grain and harden would do the job. 

What a lot of people do is go ahead and roughly turn the blanks and then seal the ends and put the wood in a paper bag to dry. Roughly turning the wood removes a lot of the wood that makes it take forever to season.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Does the ends grain need to be sealed after the rough turning? Seems like the smaller piece might be prone to cracking since it would dry quickly.


----------



## WicklowWood (Sep 14, 2017)

I often use PVA glue to seal end grain. I also use candle wax to seal end grain on bowl blanks. Oil paint also works well, it depends what's handy.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought a gal of stuff made to seal end grain. Didn't work. Waste of money.


----------



## Jonnz99 (Nov 19, 2014)

The glue doesn't have to be applied full strength. You can dilute it up to 50-50 with water


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

tewitt1949 said:


> I bought a gal of stuff made to seal end grain. Didn't work. Waste of money.


Kinda why I asked about glue. Even premium glues like Titebond III is cheaper by the gallon than most dedicated end grain sealer products. If regular glue works and in a diluted form it will save this old retiree some bucks. That’s a good thing.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

something I have done is put the wood in a plastic bag and every few days I will open the bag and and let some moisture out. Its sometimes a pain but you can control the moisture inside the bag and it will dry out evenly.


----------

